# How many newborn diaper covers/diapers?



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

I need input. Realistically, how many covers and fitted diapers am I going to need? I think I over bought on the covers







, but don't want to get rid of any until I get some advice/feedback on this. Can you tell I don't even want to list the # that I bought (lol).

For the diapers, I am going to buy a dozen preemie prefolds, and I am making the fitteds. How many of those do you think I would need?

I *want* to do laundry every 2 days...and remember with ds #1 him pooping with every diaper change...but am not sure if I am scaring myself with a scarred memory







.

Also, a bit off topic, but I am torn between indian prefolds and chinese...is there any difference other than the softness?

Thank you so very much!
Marina


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked having 30-36 diapers and a cover for every 4 diapers. Some may say, excessive (some may even laugh and say not enough) but I always found that I had a few extras just in case.


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

I had 24 infant (not preemie) CPFs and 12 Kissaluvs with 2 or 3 newborn covers and 5 small covers that I used. By the time DD outgrew the newborn covers (4 weeks? it's all a blur...), the 5 smalls were enough to get us through almost 2 days. They will poop at almost every change, but it's not always the super projectile poop that gets on the cover.

I used bleached Chinese prefolds, but after feeling unbleached Indian prefolds, I will buy some of those for the next newborn. They are incredibly soft! And from what I've heard, they have longer fibers so they will pill less than CPFs. But that may be hooey.


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

for my next one I am planning on 8 covers and 48 of my own mama made diapers ... I might even go for 10 covers though.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

If you're using prefolds, you need a lot of covers. I have been using 5 newborn and small wool covers and that has been more than enough, but I've been using only fitteds so we have very few blowouts. (We have had a few though).

I have about 5 dozen diapers I am currently using because I have to change ds very frequently, due to his being a supersoaker.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We started w/ 24 infant indian unbleached pf's and they are soft as can be---for size I just fold down an inch in back bikini twist. I have about 6 pul covers & 3 wool (2 tootsweet small )& that is just enoygh for a daily wash. Also starting to use our sugarpeas size 1 w/ sp small wool flannel side snap.

gotta run baby w/ hiccups


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm planning on 30 fitteds and 15 covers. I'm getting a few doublers too.

~Daednu


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I have two in diapers, so I wash every other day regardless of the numbers I have left... I did not use prefolds with Emilio, but I am with Angelo. I STRONGLY advise, you use covers with gussets with prefolds. It keeps the runny poo in better, and I have 6 proraps covers and it is not enough. If I use my fitteds, I can use a larger variety of covers, so I have two stacinators, 2 bummis, 3 preemie featherlites pull ons, 2 nikky newborns (too big yet), 1 bumpy newborn nighttime (too big yet), 6 newborn proraps, and a fleece one made by a momma here. I use about 9 covers in two days. (not really about blowouts with the fitteds, they just seem to get stinky quickly). Right now, we are using 2 fcb0 (great fit!), One KHW fitted (good fit), 5 kissaluv 0 (not my fave, but they work), 4 nanipoo newborns (great fit), 2 babyluv (okay fit), 4-5 valor kids or mollytogs (I confuse the two- but good fit on tightest snap), and I have 3 hemp fitteds made by a momma here that should fit soon. I hope. 8 preemie prefolds borrowed from a momma here.

So, the point is, even though I bought (or acquired) way more than I thought I would need, his legs are SO skinny, that most don't fit right anyway (yet). I didn't know what I was getting with Angelo, but he is round in the belly with stick legs, and if it fits one- it usually doesn't fit the other.


----------



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

Where do you get the unbleached indian pf's?


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I think 2 to 3 dozen prefolds are enough. I am planning on using 8 to 10 covers ( i like bummis) for the newborn stage.

-melissa


----------



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellasmum*
Where do you get the unbleached indian pf's?

I found them on ebay for about 11.00 a dozen (preemie size). I also found them here www.zannadu.com. Not sure of any where else







.

Thanks so much mamas! This has been amazingly helpful in directing my efforts in the right direction! Now I can get rid of a couple covers and work more on diapers.


----------

